# Destination Wedding



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey everyone,

We are looking to do a destination wedding towards the end of the year, late November, early December. We have been looking at a few places and just hoping for some feed back if you have been there or suggestions for other resorts you may have been too.

Basically looking for an all inclusive resort, family friendly, nice beach, good food and nightly entertainment. As we like to explore the countries we visit, somewhere that is reasonably safe. Any suggestions for extra curricular activities would be great as well. We are waiting for some prices on a few of these places but if you have a travel agent that handled group bookings and you had a good experience with them, let me know.

Here are the places and resorts that we were considering:

Barbados
Turtle Beach
Almond Beach resort

Aruba

St. Lucia
Coconut bay
St. James's Club Morgan Bay Resort & Spa

Thanks
Wil


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

congrats!


(wish I could help answer your question)


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Tbird said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We are looking to do a destination wedding towards the end of the year, late November, early December. We have been looking at a few places and just hoping for some feed back if you have been there or suggestions for other resorts you may have been too.
> 
> ...


My family is from Barbados, I will ask them about the resorts in Barabdos. It's an awesome place though, the beaches are absolutely beautiful. I've been to Jamaica, Dominican, Cuba, Aruba, and a few others but Barbados has the best beaches and food. Make sure to take a fishing trip or snorkelling as it's definitely worth it, the fish are absolutely beautiful. Congratulations and good luck ! 

One of my cousins just texted me and let me know Almond Beach Resort doesn't exist anymore, it was bought out by Sandal's last year just a quick FYI incase you didn't know,


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

My condolences, err congrats, on your pending nuptials 

I've attended weddings in both Jamaica (Ocho Rios) and Dominican Republic (Punta Cana). Both were fantastic with incredible. The Riu Ocho Rios is a great resort. The Bob Marley tour is a nice outing .


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We are looking to do a destination wedding towards the end of the year, late November, early December. We have been looking at a few places and just hoping for some feed back if you have been there or suggestions for other resorts you may have been too.
> 
> ...


Hey Wil,

First of all congrats.

My wife and I spent a week last November in Barbados at the former Couples Resort now known as Sandals and we thought it was fantastic.

When we arrived we were disappointed with the room because we were expecting something much better for the price however once we walked around the resort and saw how well kept it was and how great the food in the buffet restaurant was and how they only carry brand name alcoholic beverages (Baileys and Remy Martin to name a few) we quickly forgot about the room.

The beach is fantastic, the local people are all super nice and its one of the safest islands in the Caribbean. There was one wedding while we were there and although it was very small the bride and groom looked very happy.

We booked through Sears Travel at Erin Mills Town Center which is where we always go for our vacation travel.

Best of luck my friend and look forward to seeing you soon. Here are a couple of pictures for you.
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Pacman!


Thanks Plantman! Ya the Almond resorts were tough to research. I believe Almond beach village became The club which I think is something else now. I heard that about Almond Beach resort but on the website I didn't see anything about Sandals and it says they opened Jan 14th. 


LOL...Thanks Addicted! I've had my fun over the years at being single.  Grass always seems greener on the other side. LOL Great girl so I can't complain. Thanks for the suggestions. We went to a wedding in Runaway bay not too far from Ocho Rios and loved it. Stayed at the Gran Bahia, beautiful resort. I've been to Dominican too and had a fun time there. Just looking for something different.



Thanks you very much Paul!!

We are looking forward to it!! Thanks so much for the info. I haven't looked into Sandals too much, if they are not all adults only then most are. Also, part of it is price. If it was just us we wouldn't worry too much about price but we are trying to keep it reasonable for everyone. Having said that, it will definitely be somewhere to go in the future!! 

Right now I think we are leaning a little more towards St. Lucia as it seems like there is a great package right now for end of November. Unfortunately, it seems to be taking forever to get pricing back for anything from Barbados. Still a place that I'm going to go visit at some point though!! Those are some great pictures!

Thanks for the suggestion with Sears travel. We will try to head up there in the next couple days to talk to them.

It has been far too long since we've gotten together, we need to do it soon! Maybe go and visit Sheldon.

Wil


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have seen weddings at almost every resort I have been to. My preference is Mexico, and the Bahia Principe in Akumal, which includes Tulum and Coba was an excellent resort with good food. The beach isn't the best but would go back in a heart beat, because you have a choice of 3 buffets (flavoured tequilas on the way in, Mayan coffees at the table), 3 entertainments and there is a lounge with entertainment for after the show. Also lots of a la cartes. As well Barcelo resorts have multiple resorts together, good food, although not as good as Bahia and no Mayan coffee. Good snorkeling without leaving the resort. My personal take on Dominican is I wouldn't go back unless it was an exceptional deal. I would also return to Cuba, although it is very hard to beat the quality and value in Mexico. Just my opinion. Good luck and congrats. Lots to recommend a wedding at a resort. Don't need a tux, don't need a hall.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

It's been awhile since I have updated this. Thanks for all the suggestions. Took awhile to find a nice resort at a good price with a great travel agent. LOL

We ended up booking at the Sonesto Maho beach resort in St. Maarten. We just couldn't pass up the deal for an Island that is beautiful. $1208/person for double occupancy at an all inclusive was hard to pass up. The best thing was that my fiance's friend recently went to the resort and loved it there. 

If anyone has been to St. Maarten and has any recommendations for restaurants, excursions or site seeing please let me know!


----------

